# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  تجمع للباحثين عن الرشاقه

## تهاني الام

ممكن نعمل تجمع ونشجع بعض وكل واحد يصل للوزن الي بده اياه بيضهرطوله وزنه بشرط النشاط الرياضي لمدة نصف ساعه يوميا  والنضام الغذائي الي بيناسب كل واحد وامكانياته  والوزن كل شهر وبيضهر كم خسر من وزنه وبنصير احنا المرجع الي ما عجبته الفكرة يدعيلنا بالتوفيق والعجبته يشاركنا انا وزنى 71 وطولي 154 هدفي اصل 60 وهدفي الي بشتغل عليه الان كيلو  كل اسبوعين

----------

